# θα είχα γράψει



## SerinusCanaria3075

καλησπέρα.

Can someone please tell me the name of this tense:
θα είχα γράψει.

If I'm not mistaken it's a Conditional in the Perfect aspect, correct? So what's the name in Modern Greek?

ευχαριστώ.


----------



## mroma

The name in greek is : Συντελεσμένος Μέλλοντας (Sidelesmenos Melodas).


----------



## balgior

mroma said:


> The name in greek is : Συντελεσμένος Μέλλοντας (Sidelesmenos Melodas).



Hello!

This would be "θα έχω γράψει", mroma.

"Θα είχα γράψει" means "I would have written" (if something else had hepened), not "I will have written" which is Συντελεσμένος Μέλλοντας. Now, how is that called...? I don't think it is any tense but something else...


----------



## mroma

You are right, I'm sorry. I don't know its name, there is not a tense like this in my grammar book.
I will search at the Υποθετικός λόγος, maybe I find something there.


----------



## balgior

Here it's being described adequately:

6.6. θα είχα γράψει
μελλοντική αναφορά μόνο όταν το γεγονός τοποθετείται στο μέλλον αναδρομικά και στη συνέχεια «πλαγιάζει» ή όταν, σε μια διήγηση που υιοθετεί ένα παρελθοντικό σημείο ως βάση, ένα πιθανό μελλοντικό γεγονός παρουσιάζεται ως μη πραγματικό:
Είπε ότι θα είχε φύγει (χτες/σήμερα/αύριο) πριν συναντηθείτε (χτες/σήμερα/αύριο).
Θα ξεκινούσε προχτές και θα είχε φτάσει μέχρι χτες/σήμερα/αύριο (αν δεν συνέβαινε κάτι άλλο τελικά).
Και αυτός ο τύπος είναι ιδιαίτερα συχνός στους υποθετικούς λόγους του μη πραγματικού, όμως και πάλι η σχέση του με το μέλλον δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη:
Αν είχες έρθει (*αύριο), δεν θα είχα φύγει (*αύριο).


But still no name...
That's all from me...


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

I was under the impression that:
Τετελεσμ*ε*νος Μ*ε*λλοντας -> Future Perfect. _I will have written_ (once or continually?)
Which in any case it's simply θα + Present Perfect (θα *ε*χο γρ*α*ψει).

Anyway...
Wouldn't "θα είχα γράψει" (θα + Pluperfect) be an Inferential (I'm guessing Conditional Inferential or Hypothetical, maybe)?


----------



## anthodocheio

mroma said:


> The name in greek is : Συντελεσμένος Μέλλοντας (Sintelesmenos Melondas).


(Allow me to correct the transliteration. It took me months but I finally realized how it is..)

Serinus,
"συντελεσμένος" or "τετελεσμένος" is the same. 
"Θα έχω γράψει" = "I will have written". It will be done (θα είναι _τετελεσμένο_) before a certain moment of the future.


----------



## anthodocheio

balgior said:


> Here it's being described adequately:
> 
> 6.6. θα είχα γράψει
> μελλοντική αναφορά μόνο όταν το γεγονός τοποθετείται στο μέλλον αναδρομικά και στη συνέχεια «πλαγιάζει» ή όταν, σε μια διήγηση που υιοθετεί ένα παρελθοντικό σημείο ως βάση, ένα πιθανό μελλοντικό γεγονός παρουσιάζεται ως μη πραγματικό:
> Είπε ότι θα είχε φύγει (χτες/σήμερα/αύριο) πριν συναντηθείτε (χτες/σήμερα/αύριο).
> Θα ξεκινούσε προχτές και θα είχε φτάσει μέχρι χτες/σήμερα/αύριο (αν δεν συνέβαινε κάτι άλλο τελικά).
> Και αυτός ο τύπος είναι ιδιαίτερα συχνός στους υποθετικούς λόγους του μη πραγματικού, όμως και πάλι η σχέση του με το μέλλον δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη:
> Αν είχες έρθει (*αύριο), δεν θα είχα φύγει (*αύριο). I know it's not yours George, but I cannot accept it...
> 
> 
> But still no name...
> That's all from me...


It's a pity. At this link you gave there aren't any names for any tense...

As I can see in this page, it's name has to be something with "Δυνητικό".
(What are we doing here if we simply don't know....?)

PS: I just found this! And this!


----------



## balgior

> Αν είχες έρθει (*αύριο), δεν θα είχα φύγει (*αύριο). I know it's not yours George, but I cannot accept it...



Yes, you are right! I missed that! Sorry! 



> As I can see in this page, it's name has to be something with "Δυνητικό".



So, from what I can see, if "είχα γράψει" is "Υπερσυντέλικος", then "θα είχα γράψει" is named "*Δυνητική Υπερσυντέλικου*"...



> (What are we doing here if we simply don't know....?)



We are trying, Christine... At least until someone that does know pops in!
But, hey! If it was otherwise, then some of us would be teaching in a class and the the rest of us would be paying to attend the lessons... Where is the fun in that?


----------



## ireney

Well, "Δυνητικός" doesn't go with tenses but with moods. So, in this case it's Υπερσυνέλικος, Δυνητική οριστική. Does this help?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

So, if I understood correctly:

Mood: *Δυνητικός*. (Conditional)

Name for "θα είχα γράψει":
*Δυνητική οριστική* (Potential Indicative)


P.S. about this link, the _plus-que-parfait_ plural forms have the wrong auxiliary verbs (*έ*χ*ου*με κλάψει..., shouldn't it be "*εί*χ*α*με κλάψει"), right?


----------



## Spectre scolaire

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> P.S. about this link, the _plus-que-parfait_ plural forms have the wrong auxiliary verbs (*έ*χ*ου*με κλάψει..., shouldn't it be "*εί*χ*α*με κλάψει" ), right?


 Definitely so!

And by the way, these are not _verbes contractés_, but _demi-contractés_. The _verbes contractés_ you’ll find under the heading _Les verbes du second groupe_ : _Τα ρήματα της δεύτερης συζυγίας_. But there is no explanation as to how these verbs are actually being formed. The very characteristic feature linked to them – i.e. the stem ends in a vowel – is simply not mentioned. 

This is _learning without understanding_ – not a recommendable procedure. 
 ​


----------

